# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansambox Version 3.1.0 Released Add Reset Screen Locks for New Models

## mohamed73

*Asansambox Version 3.1.0 Released * *  Add   Reset Screen Locks BY APT File 
For  
GT-S7270
GT-S7270L
GT-S7272
GT-S7273T
GT-S7275
GT-S7275B
GT-S7275R
GT-S7275T
GT-S7278
SM-G850F 
SM-G850K
SM-G850L
SM-G850S
SM-G850T
SM-G850M
SM-G850FQ
SM-G850Y
SM-G355HN
SM-G360H
SM-G360HU
SM-G360M
SM-G360P
SM-G360F 
SM-G360FY
SM-G360G
SM-G360GY
SM-G3815
GT-I9150
GT-I9152
GT-I9200
SM-P905
SM-G900F
SM-G900W8
SM-G900T
SM-G900M
SM-G900P
SM-G900V
SM-G900I
SM-G900FD *  *-No need Root 
-No need Usb debugging
-Just Write APT File on Download mode and then press reset screen lock by apt file in android service tab  THIS SOLUTION WAS EXCLUSIVE 
BUT NOW!!!....................  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *NEW ASANSAMBOX Can also Activate on Following Infinity Team Products:  - Main Infinity-Box
- Infinity-Box Dongle
- Infinity-Box [BEST]
- Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool    How to do that?   Read Following Manual  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Hua Team Manager  MR.AMIR HOSSEIN TAGHAVI Sonork :100.1587178
Skype : Asansambox
Whatsapp : [IMG]resource://skype_ff_extension-at-jetpack/skype_ff_extension/data/call_skype_logo.png[/IMG]+989192446204
Telegram : Asansambox  New Asansam Software Download  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    NEW GUI  NEW TEAM NEW TOOLS NEW METHOD NEW SOLUTION NEW UPDATES  Now it's our turn 
BR
HUA TEAM*

----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

